# Hog Hunting WMA Year round



## Deer71982 (May 4, 2022)

How many people feel we need to tell DNR that we as hog hunters want allWMA open to hog hunting year round not just on private lands. If you feel the way i do . Call, email, or write dnr and tell them to stop treating WMA hunters like second class sportsman and open all lands up year round for the humting public.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 4, 2022)

Search the forum, this subject has been discussed extensively.


----------



## Deer71982 (May 4, 2022)

I spoke with dnr they are against it . I almost feel they treat us public land hunters like we aren't the same as club members or people that own large tracts of land


----------



## Pig Predator (May 4, 2022)




----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 4, 2022)

Deer71982 said:


> How many people feel we need to tell DNR that we as hog hunters want all WMA open to hog hunting year round not just on private lands. If you feel the way i do . Call, email, or write dnr and tell them to stop treating WMA hunters like second class sportsman and open all lands up year round for the hunting public.


I completely understand your pain.  This can have both positive and negative impacts when it comes to going after certain animals plus create a lot more hunting pressure for certain animals when their seasons do open.  It helps with wildlife management and gives your better hunting opportunities.


----------



## Todd E (May 4, 2022)

"new member"


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 4, 2022)

Todd E said:


> "new member"


Welcome aboard.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 4, 2022)

Deer71982 said:


> I spoke with dnr they are against it . I almost feel they treat us public land hunters like we aren't the same as club members or people that own large tracts of land



Public land hunters aren't being "mistreated", you have to manage public land more restrictively because it can get too much hunting pressure and deplete game populations if you don't.  I'm referring to game animals here, not hogs.  Look at the other threads for the reasons why year-round hog hunting may not be the best thing for public land.  If you think you're being mistreated then you might be interested to know that more than half of the budget is spent managing public land that 75% of hunters that paid license fees and excise taxes into the system don't use.


----------



## across the river (May 4, 2022)

Deer71982 said:


> I spoke with dnr they are against it . I almost feel they treat us public land hunters like we aren't the same as club members or people that own large tracts of land



You aren’t in the same club.  Just like the guy in public housing or riding public transit isn’t “in the same  club” as the guy who owns (or makes the payment to the bank) his own house or truck.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 4, 2022)

across the river said:


> You aren’t in the same club.  Just like the guy in public housing or riding public transit isn’t “in the same  club” as the guy who owns (or makes the payment to the bank) his own house or truck.


Public housing is a complete different comparison.  That was designed to keep certain groups of people from obtaining mortgages years ago.  They didn't give everyone equal rights to obtaining mortgages.


----------



## across the river (May 4, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Public housing is a complete different comparison.  That was designed to keep certain groups of people from obtaining mortgages years ago.  They didn't give everyone equal rights to obtaining mortgages.




It’s not different at all.  There are “rules” that apply to people live in public housing, ride public transit, hunt public land, etc…. that don’t apply to the private equivalent, and typically for good reason, which is primarily people will bleed the public for whatever they can get out it, where as people who have skin in the game typically take care of the private themselves.    If I fish public water, I am restricted to the size limits, creel limits, fishing hours, etc…. on the lake, PFA, river, or wherever I’m fishing.   If I am fishing my pond that I stocked myself, then I can catch and keep whatever I want, and fish whenever I want.  I have the ability to manage private myself.  The government has to manage public, hence the different rules.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 4, 2022)

across the river said:


> It’s not different at all.  There are “rules” that apply to people live in public housing, ride public transit, hunt public land, etc…. that don’t apply to the private equivalent, and typically for good reason, which is primarily people will bleed the public for whatever they can get out it, where as people who have skin in the game typically take care of the private themselves.    If I fish public water, I am restricted to the size limits, creel limits, fishing hours, etc…. on the lake, PFA, river, or wherever I’m fishing.   If I am fishing my pond that I stocked myself, then I can catch and keep whatever I want, and fish whenever I want.  I have the ability to manage private myself.  The government has to manage public, hence the different rules.



You're still missing the point.  Public housing was designed to hold certain groups of people back.  You need to do a little research when it come to who and who wasn't allowed to have mortgages.   Then all the steps these people had to go through just to get one.  Completely different ballgame between hunting and fishing.

*Fair Housing Act (FHA) of 1968*
In 1948, the Supreme Court deemed racially restrictive deed covenants unenforceable. Twenty years later, the Fair Housing Act (FHA) was enacted. The Act protects people from discrimination when they rent or buy a home, get a mortgage, seek housing assistance, or engage in other housing-related activities. It forbids discrimination based on race, color, national origin, religion, sex (including gender, gender identity, and sexual orientation), familial status, or disability during any part of a residential real estate transaction.4


----------



## across the river (May 4, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> You're still missing the point.  Public housing was designed to hold certain groups of people back.  You need to do a little research when it come to who and who wasn't allowed to have mortgages.   Then all the steps these people had to go through just to get one.  Completely different ballgame between hunting and fishing.
> 
> *Fair Housing Act (FHA) of 1968*
> In 1948, the Supreme Court deemed racially restrictive deed covenants unenforceable. Twenty years later, the Fair Housing Act (FHA) was enacted. The Act protects people from discrimination when they rent or buy a home, get a mortgage, seek housing assistance, or engage in other housing-related activities. It forbids discrimination based on race, color, national origin, religion, sex (including gender, gender identity, and sexual orientation), familial status, or disability during any part of a residential real estate transaction.4



The majority of the “public land” that you are allowed to hunt wasn’t created or acquired for hunting.  Corps Land, U.G.A. owns B.F.Grant, Georgia Power, VPAs, etc…….   Where it “originates” or the original purpose has zero to do with it.  Neither does the original purpose of public housing.  

In any situation, if you are relying on the government to provide you with something, there are going to be restrictions placed upon that usage that are not placed upon those who use private property.  How is that confusing?


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 4, 2022)

across the river said:


> The majority of the “public land” that you are allowed to hunt wasn’t created or acquired for hunting.  Corps Land, U.G.A. owns B.F.Grant, Georgia Power, VPAs, etc…….   Where it “originates” or the original purpose has zero to do with it.  Neither does the original purpose of public housing.
> 
> In any situation, if you are relying on the government to provide you with something, there are going to be restrictions placed upon that usage that are not placed upon those who use private property.  How is that confusing?


You're still side stepping and missing the point. It's still two separate issues.


----------



## Waddams (May 5, 2022)

There's a guy in my office that claims a new rule was being looked at to allow year round hog hunting on public land. I had not looked it up for myself but I'd wondered if was true, and if it was, what would the impact be to public land hunting overall? Even if people truly stuck to just hogs when everything else was out of season and there was no poaching of anything (fat chance of that), the pressure of more people in the woods I think would keep game more skittish and make game even harder to get a daylight shot at during their seasons.

I'd be all for limited permit hog hunting year round, though. Just keep the numbers of people in the woods down. Or even public help with hog trapping on public land to keep hog numbers under control. 

But unlimited public hog hunting year round - the unintended consequences to other game (particularly due to the less than responsible segment of society that would be in the woods) make me hesitant about it.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 5, 2022)

Waddams said:


> There's a guy in my office that claims a new rule was being looked at to allow year round hog hunting on public land. I had not looked it up for myself but I'd wondered if was true, and if it was, what would the impact be to public land hunting overall? Even if people truly stuck to just hogs when everything else was out of season and there was no poaching of anything (fat chance of that), the pressure of more people in the woods I think would keep game more skittish and make game even harder to get a daylight shot at during their seasons.
> 
> I'd be all for limited permit hog hunting year round, though. Just keep the numbers of people in the woods down. Or even public help with hog trapping on public land to keep hog numbers under control.
> 
> But unlimited public hog hunting year round - the unintended consequences to other game (particularly due to the less than responsible segment of society that would be in the woods) make me hesitant about it.


I hunt Federal land here in Alabama and you can hunt year round.  The animals know this and remain more skiddish.


----------



## north_ga fireman (May 6, 2022)

they would be more open to year round, but somewhere somehow there has been more than few that has spoiled it for all of us. they assume that all game will hunted or killed just my humble opinion


----------



## Waddams (May 6, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I hunt Federal land here in Alabama and you can hunt year round.  The animals know this and remain more skiddish.



Yeah. The critters don't know which critters are being hunted or not. They just know people in the woods and that's seen as a threat (which it is in reality no matter how you cut it).

That said, they also say hogs are a nuissance and getting worse on public lands overall. If they want to make a dent, they gotta let more people get in there and get after the hogs more often. 

It might be a pick your poison situation.


----------



## Milkman (May 6, 2022)

Wow !!!
New topic.


----------



## Doug B. (May 6, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Wow !!!
> New topic.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 6, 2022)

Waddams said:


> Yeah. The critters don't know which critters are being hunted or not. They just know people in the woods and that's seen as a threat (which it is in reality no matter how you cut it).
> 
> That said, they also say hogs are a nuissance and getting worse on public lands overall. If they want to make a dent, they gotta let more people get in there and get after the hogs more often.
> 
> It might be a pick your poison situation.


I really enjoy hunting and trapping them.  I feel like trapping lowers the number quicker because your able to catch more instead of them running when shots are fired.  Plus that sends them to other properties and new damage.


----------



## 35 Whelen (May 7, 2022)

There are WMA'S where you can hunt hogs from:
August 15 - February 28
April 9 - May 15 
May 16 - May 31
So basically no hunting in March, June, July, and the first 2 weeks of August.


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Wow !!!
> New topic.


From a new member?


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 24, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> From a new member?


----------



## bfriendly (May 25, 2022)

across the river said:


> It’s not different at all.  There are “rules” that apply to people live in public housing, ride public transit, hunt public land, etc…. that don’t apply to the private equivalent, and typically for good reason, which is primarily people will bleed the public for whatever they can get out it, where as people who have skin in the game typically take care of the private themselves.    If I fish public water, I am restricted to the size limits, creel limits, fishing hours, etc…. on the lake, PFA, river, or wherever I’m fishing.   If I am fishing my pond that I stocked myself, then I can catch and keep whatever I want, and fish whenever I want.  I have the ability to manage private myself.  The government has to manage public, hence the different rules.


Gotta agree with this^^^ Even a bunch of private clubs may restrict limits etc based on the management needs……like a 1 Turkey limit etc..
 I’d love to be able to chase hogs all year long on WMAs, but it’s probably best to let them rest.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 25, 2022)

Why not join a club instead of relying on the Govt to run the show for you? Plenty of clubs loaded with hogs you could hunt all  summer and not have to complain. You may have to “pay your way” but plenty of us do just that.... never understood these posts.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 25, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Why not join a club instead of relying on the Govt to run the show for you? Plenty of clubs loaded with hogs you could hunt all  summer and not have to complain. You may have to “pay your way” but plenty of us do just that.... never understood these posts.


Especially when public housing is compared to hunting.  I completely agree with you.


----------



## Deer71982 (May 25, 2022)

Most like me have kids and family's can't afford 1,000 a year to hunt compared to  50 for hunting license and lots of land to use


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 25, 2022)

Deer71982 said:


> Most like me have kids and family's can't afford 1,000 a year to hunt compared to  50 for hunting license and lots of land to use


You might want to check with some of the military bases who allow hunting federal land.  Some like Fort Benning and Fort Rucker have plenty of hogs that can be hunted year round.


----------



## Deer71982 (May 25, 2022)

Fort benning have to be military, dependent of military or r od employee, was thing fort stewart


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 25, 2022)

Deer71982 said:


> Fort benning have to be military, dependent of military or r od employee, was thing fort stewart


Wow, I didn't know that.  I hope Fort Rucker don't change when then name change takes affect.


----------



## Deer71982 (May 26, 2022)

Fort Stewart go on I sportsman its open on hog from May 16 to small game season  with deer rifles for hogs


----------



## ucfireman (May 26, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Why not join a club instead of relying on the Govt to run the show for you?


Because I pay taxes and would like for my taxes to be used to my benefit. The state already uses my taxes to provide the land so why is it unheard of to be able to use the land as I  would like? 



HogKillaDNR said:


> You might want to check with some of the military bases who allow hunting federal land.  Some like Fort Benning and Fort Rucker have plenty of hogs that can be hunted year round.


When I have looked into the military bases I have not seen access for the public, only military folks. Am I missing something?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 26, 2022)

Oh my


----------



## Milkman (May 26, 2022)

I looked back and don’t believe I saw this employed yet. So I feel led to utilize all tools at my disposal.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (May 26, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> Because I pay taxes and would like for my taxes to be used to my benefit. The state already uses my taxes to provide the land so why is it unheard of to be able to use the land as I  would like?
> 
> 
> When I have looked into the military bases I have not seen access for the public, only military folks. Am I missing something?


Yes you are.


----------



## Pig Predator (May 26, 2022)

Milkman said:


> I looked back and don’t believe I saw this employed yet. So I feel led to utilize all tools at my disposal.


I got it on the 4th post.


----------



## Milkman (May 26, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> I got it on the 4th post.



I stand corrected.   Please feel free to repeat as necessary. ?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 26, 2022)

Did y’all get a pig durning the season ?
Off a WMA ?


----------



## sghoghunter (May 26, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Did y’all get a pig durning the season ?
> Off a WMA ?




I’m curious as well. I’d be curious as to the number of hogs taken by hunters in the off season vs the number of hogs that the DNR could trap during off season


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 22, 2022)

sghoghunter said:


> I’m curious as well. I’d be curious as to the number of hogs taken by hunters in the off season vs the number of hogs that the DNR could trap during off season



On any given WMA there are usually more hogs killed in one drop of the trap door than any of the old hog only hunts we had.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 22, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> On any given WMA there are usually more hogs killed in one drop of the trap door than any of the old hog only hunts we had.




I don’t doubt that one bit. I hear people all the time whining about not being able to kill a hog whether it be with a gun,bow or hunt them with dogs on public land. What they don’t realize is hogs need to be killed not just hunted when it’s convenient to them.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 23, 2022)

I like hog hunting. I like wild pork. They are no more invasive than subdivisions or Yankees. Every critter needs a break though. There's plenty of public land hunting opportunity in Georgia. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mark R (Sep 20, 2022)

There are plenty good public land hunting opportunities in Ga . I am thankful for that . 
Seems like some would like to over pressure the resource . seems like one would like to sell off the public land to private endeavors . I hope thats never the majority


----------

